# Location, Location, Location?



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

Ciao,

We are a family of four recently moved to Umbria and we're not sure if it's what we're looking for...

We are thinking we would rather be near the coast and are looking for suggestions of good places to live, with lots to do, especially for our young children...plus with a good balance of Italian people with some that can speak English and help us get to know the area...

Preferably this would be within about an hour of Perugia airport...

Suggestions most welcome!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

dan&eva said:


> Ciao,
> 
> We are a family of four recently moved to Umbria and we're not sure if it's what we're looking for...
> 
> ...


----------



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

Grazie, anywhere in particular? On average do you know rental prices per month? -2/3 bed property with garden preferable....


----------

